# HELP! Wiring a 2002.5 Jetta to BlitzSafe & Harman Kardon Drive + Play?



## MyVaJetta (Feb 13, 2009)

*Delete*

_Modified by MyVaJetta at 12:26 PM 2-24-2009_


----------

